# Fable: The Lost Chapters for PC



## oblivion4 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have recently recieved Fable: The Lost chapters on PC. On the back it says it is for Windows XP, but i have Vista. Vista is an upgrade from XP, so will it work on vista?

Thanks.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Give it a try and see. There is another post looking for the same answer. Shouldn't hurt anything to check it out.


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

Should work,Ive played Empire Earth on Windows XP, when on the system requirements it said Win 98, Me or 2000.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Hiyas 
Actually Vist aisnt exactly an upgrade from XP, but lets not go into that. But what it does mean is a lot of xp software wont work, which is why i have a multi boot machine. But the best way is install and see what happens - I have fable,m but havent made the switch to vista on a lot of stuff, purely because i dont wanna have a load of progs that wont work. If desperate, try compatability mode to get it working 0 sometimes it actually works !!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh alot of software will NOT work on Vista...that is why it isnt worth upgrading for at least a year...ther is no point running a dual boot as Vista doesnt do anything that XP cant...not at the moment...so best to stick to XP...


----------



## exit-reality (Jul 17, 2007)

If you try to instal Fable on a Vista machine it pops up saying that it requires XP. Yeah, pretty useless. I was really hoping to play it on my new notebook this year with a hi-res 17" widescreen and dual 64bit proccessors but Vista came with it and I didn't have it in me to go back to XP for one game. I'm hoping the compatability issues will be solved.


----------



## exit-reality (Jul 17, 2007)

I just checked, there was an update March 07 that Microsoft is claiming will fix the issues with Fable on Vista. I just tried to isntall on a Vista 64 machine and it's working so far. It's the first time I've tried to run it on a Vista machine that it let me install.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh thats the way things are going to be for a long time with Vista...tho it was the same with XP...ther will be alot of compatability issues until patchs and service packs have been released...role on service pack 1 i say!!!


----------



## exit-reality (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyway, Fable installs, and I can get to the menu screen, when I start the game though it begins to flicker during the "Autosave" then the screen goes black and the sound plays and that's it, no game. My system meets, beats and blows away minimum requirements, I even have an Nvidia card (you might notice the Nvidia logo on the box!) which is more than powerful enough to run the game at all hi-res settings. Oh well, maybe someday they will acknoledge that people spent cash on thsi game and actaully offer support and fixes!
BTW, if you want to see if the game works, but don't want to buy it just to find out you can't play it on your system, 'borrow" any "copy" and use all "1"s as the software key, all disk will load with that key.


----------



## exit-reality (Jul 17, 2007)

After no sucsses running Fable on my notebook (Vista Ultimate 64), which runs everthing else including the graphic heavy "Oblivion" with ease, I tried it on my Tower (Vista as well) and it installed and played great. The irony, the Nvidia card in my Tower is not listed on their supports list, the one in my notebook is!


----------



## Starskywithnocar (Jul 19, 2007)

i have a similar problem,
the game installed, and it loads, but the screen goes blank and the sound goes dodgy. my nvidea card si not supported yet, and i work on vista. any ideas on how to soleve this problem??


----------



## jp1357 (Jul 23, 2007)

the error is caused bz windows vista.
you can't do anything about it only you can install another windows version


----------



## oblivion4 (Jul 7, 2007)

ok thanks for all the advice guys-oblivion4


----------

